# Puppy to Adult Food



## KONA (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi all. I have a 6month old Rhodesian Ridgeback who is doing great on Solid Gold Wolf Cub dry food. When did everyone switch from their brand of puppy food to adult ? I ask because she is in puppy class and the trainer suggested I start to transition her over to adult food. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

I did most of mine at 6 months. A slow transition - probably over 7 - 10 days.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I think it depends on your dog and his personal energy levels. Right now I have my first half chow/half husky puppy. In the past my chow breeder didn't like to leave any chow pups on puppy chow past 2 months old. But some of the husky breeders keep them on puppy chow indefinetly because of their high energy levels. Other people will tell you there isn't that much difference in the formulas to matter. My puppy is almost 11 months old and still eats Orijen puppy and is lean and very active so I will keep him on it until he stops growing.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I always heard that around a year old was the standard for most dogs. That's when I switched my pup when she was on kibble.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Puppy, adult, and senior foods are so close to being identical as to make almost no difference nutritionally. Usually they just switch the order of one or two ingredients just so they can call it something different. It is a marketing gimmic to make you think the food was specially formulated for your dog. You can switch anytime you wish. I know many people who never fed puppy food at all.


----------



## KONA (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks to all for the feedback.


----------



## STPFAN (Feb 5, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> Puppy, adult, and senior foods are so close to being identical as to make almost no difference nutritionally. Usually they just switch the order of one or two ingredients just so they can call it something different. It is a marketing gimmic to make you think the food was specially formulated for your dog. You can switch anytime you wish. I know many people who never fed puppy food at all.



All a marketing scheme.....so is the feeding measurements on the back of the bag...common sense should be the measurment stick in all feeding and the use of your eyes! If your dog is looking thin, then feed more....if he is looking a little heavy feed less. I feed all my dogs 1.5 to 2 cups of kibble to begin with and adjust the feeding quantity from there! JMO


----------

